# Kubaton, Flashlights, Pens and Other Small Impact Devices



## MJS (Nov 10, 2008)

The above mentioned items are things that some people carry with them on a daily basis.  They all are small, compact things, that don't take up much room, and can easily be slipped into a pocket.  

For those that carry these items, what is your opinion on them for use in self defense?  

IMO, I think that they're very effective, and if trained properly, they can be used in a variety of self defense situations, and best of all, they're all pretty much legal to carry.  They can be used to hit certain pressure points on the body, against a strike, such as a punch, ie: gunting for those that study the FMAs, and the flashlight, especially if its something like this, can be used to momentarily blind someone, giving you a chance to escape.

Thoughts?


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

MJS said:


> The above mentioned items are things that some people carry with them on a daily basis. They all are small, compact things, that don't take up much room, and can easily be slipped into a pocket.
> 
> For those that carry these items, what is your opinion on them for use in self defense?
> 
> ...


 
Master Steve Materkowski, Colorado State director for the Combat Hapkido Federation has this DVD called *"Light Em Up".* Techniques for the tactical light, and the first move of the techniques is to flash the light in the suspects eyes...The brighter the light the more it will momentary incompacitate the subject...Personally I carry a Kubaton 24/7 along with a Pro-Tek key  http://www.pps-selfdefense.com  and a very bright tactical light when on duty...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2008)

I love my small tactical flashlight for defense.  It is simply effective.  The ability to take someones night vision away should never be underestimated.  Besides that it is also a handy impact tool.


----------



## Bobby135 (Nov 10, 2008)

With my side job as a bouncer I carry a Coast tactical flashlight and a pointed mini-koga from Cold Steel.  I use the flashlight daily so the $50.00 investment was well worth it for walking my dogs and usage at work.  I think they are great tools to have anyways, expecially having the knowledge to use them.


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2008)

Bobby135 said:


> With my side job as a bouncer I carry a Coast tactical flashlight and a pointed mini-koga from Cold Steel. I use the flashlight daily so the $50.00 investment was well worth it for walking my dogs and usage at work. I think they are great tools to have anyways, expecially having the knowledge to use them.


 
Back during my bouncer days the tatical lights were not as small as they are today..I carried a Kubotan, VERY effective as a come along..My bosses were not all that happy with it as they view it as a weapon, until they saw me use it...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love my small tactical flashlight for defense.  It is simply effective.  The ability to take someones night vision away should never be underestimated.  Besides that it is also a handy impact tool.



I've never had to use it but I feel similarly!


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 10, 2008)

The only dedicated/purpose-designed impact weapon that I carry is a flat-sap (shot filled, about 10 oz. in weight).  My flashlight is primarily an illumination tool but could easily be pressed into service as an impact device.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 10, 2008)

How about a pen that's also a Kubaton?

http://www.surefire.com/The-SureFire-Pen


----------



## championmarius (Nov 10, 2008)

My keys live on a paracord lanyard, makes a wonderful little surprise flail. I also religiously carry a stainless steel Parker Jotter. wonderful pen, and doubles as a wicked impact weapon. I had a nice Maglite mini, until I misplaced it, haven't gotten around to replacing it yet.

But I do tend to go a bit gear heavy, I carry alot of stuff with which to bludgeon/beat/injure others with. Karambit ACD, Kubaton, flailkeys, flashlight, pen, teflon plate in my wallet, folded knives.... I like options. 
Seriously though, each has its place, and I am sure that I can get to at least one of them from any postion/situation I may find myself in.


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2008)

Another cop trainer buddy gave me a *Sharkie*..It looks like a *Sharpie Pen* except supersized...The applications are limited only to your imagination..


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2008)

championmarius said:


> also religiously carry a stainless steel Parker Jotter. wonderful pen, and doubles as a wicked impact weapon


 
I carry those on duty...




championmarius said:


> But I do tend to go a bit gear heavy, I carry alot of stuff with which to bludgeon/beat/injure others with. Karambit ACD, Kubaton, flailkeys, flashlight, pen, teflon plate in my wallet, folded knives.... I like options.
> Seriously though, each has its place, and I am sure that I can get to at least one of them from any postion/situation I may find myself in.


 
I bet the TSA boys would have a field day if you forgot to unload before you fly...LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only thing not posted on their No-No Board is the Pro-Tek key and I have carried my CaneMaster Combat Cane onboard the aircraft...


----------



## Brother John (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree that these items can be very useful, but I'm also for training to use other things that can easily be held and carried or that someone may have with them at any point. For instance a ball point pen or something like that.  

I especially like the high-impact flashlight you gave a link too Mike.
That's nice!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> The only dedicated/purpose-designed impact weapon that I carry is a flat-sap (shot filled, about 10 oz. in weight). My flashlight is primarily an illumination tool but could easily be pressed into service as an impact device.


 
I have one and they are sweet..The department says its a No-No for on duty carry....


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 11, 2008)

Drac said:


> I have one and they are sweet..The department says its a No-No for on duty carry....


yeah, I'm lucky in that my state's CCW also allows impact weapons and almost any knife.


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 11, 2008)

Montblanc fountain pen.  Solid and take the cap off and nice sharp tip.


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2008)

HKphooey said:


> Montblanc fountain pen. Solid and take the cap off and nice sharp tip.


 
It would be a sin to ruin such an excellent writing instrument.. However if it's them or me, bye bye Montblanc...


----------



## stickarts (Nov 12, 2008)

drac said:


> it would be a sin to ruin such an excellent writing instrument.. However if it's them or me, bye bye montblanc...


 
lol!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 14, 2008)

I keep a kubaton on my keychain and LOVE it. Actually managed to get on a plane, too.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Nov 14, 2008)

MJS said:


> The above mentioned items are things that some people carry with them on a daily basis.  They all are small, compact things, that don't take up much room, and can easily be slipped into a pocket.
> 
> For those that carry these items, what is your opinion on them for use in self defense?
> 
> ...



If you aren't already a better boxer than me, your kubotan won't help you much.

If you are already a better boxer than me, you won't much need a kubotan.


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2008)

Drac said:


> The only thing not posted on their No-No Board is the Pro-Tek key and I have carried my CaneMaster Combat Cane onboard the aircraft...



Haven't run in to an issue with the Pro-Tek key when I fly.

I also like the fact that most people don't know what it is when they see it on my key ring.  

With the exception....of my director at work, who is an old army guy.  He saw my keys out on my desk, pointed to the Pro-Tek and said  "Boy!  That'll dent a skull or too..."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> If you aren't already a better boxer than me, your kubotan won't help you much.
> 
> If you are already a better boxer than me, you won't much need a kubotan.



Well...in a dueling situation, sure. But in a surprise situation it could be different.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> yeah, I'm lucky in that my state's CCW also allows impact weapons and almost any knife.


 
I wish our state had a similar clause. Hence why they call it a CPL where P is for Pistol. Very specific.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2008)

MJS said:


> The above mentioned items are things that some people carry with them on a daily basis. They all are small, compact things, that don't take up much room, and can easily be slipped into a pocket.
> 
> For those that carry these items, what is your opinion on them for use in self defense?
> 
> ...


 


I carry pens with me. I carry three right now. They are One Black, One Blue and One Red. 

The Black one is to add new content to print outs. The Blue is to add or correct the Black. The Red is to red line and short hand mark up a document for where the new text needs to be inserted. 

WOW you mean I can also use these as self defense tools. 

Back in College days, I did have a KuBaton on my keys. I also had multiple rings with multiple do-dads hanging from them. Lots of people thought I was silly or even femanine for doing it. Until they ended up at the other end do-dads hanging from the kubaton being swung. 

I also almost always wear a belt. I was at one seminar and the instructor said and you can also use a belt. By the time he got to belt, I had mine off and was Snapping it together with the buckle in my right hand. He laughed and shook his head. 

I also have a scarf in the winter time. 


I have used Flash lights as well in the past, but not with the same success. The issue was that one needed the alrger one to stand up at all, and the cost of replacing them. Replacing a pen is much easier and cheaper.


I have used rocks and chunks of black top, as well as a tuna fish can un-opened. Impact tools are tools of opportunity as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 15, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I wish our state had a similar clause. Hence why they call it a CPL where P is for Pistol. Very specific.



Like you I wish our CPL was a true CCW and allowed blunt and bladed tools.


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Like you I wish our CPL was a true CCW and allowed blunt and bladed tools.


 
Like you I will *NEVER* understand why...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2008)

I dated a girl who was a star wars fanatic... so I gave her a kuboton.

With a big pewter Death Star keychain attached to it.  

Can you say Flail boys and girls?  I knew you could.   

I used to carry a Kuboton everywhere... not so much anymore.


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I dated a girl who was a star wars fanatic... so I gave her a kuboton.
> 
> With a big pewter Death Star keychain attached to it.
> 
> ...


 
Yep..When we teach the ProTek Key we demonstrate the flair application...Its a nasty surprise to the unsuspecting...


----------



## seasoned (Nov 30, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> How about a pen that's also a Kubaton?
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/The-SureFire-Pen


 


Not to get off track pertaining to Kubaton or flash lights, but to give credit where credit is due, yes a pen is a fine weapon. Excellent on uncovered areas.


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Not to get off track pertaining to Kubaton or flash lights, but to give credit where credit is due, yes a pen is a fine weapon. Excellent on uncovered areas.


 
No argument here..HKphooey addressd that in an earlier post ...


----------



## seasoned (Nov 30, 2008)

Drac said:


> No argument here..HKphooey addressd that in an earlier post ...


Thanks Drac, sorry HKphooey, I missed that one.


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Thanks Drac, sorry HKphooey, I missed that one.


 
No problem-o..........


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 30, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Not to get off track pertaining to Kubaton or flash lights, but to give credit where credit is due, yes a pen is a fine weapon. Excellent on uncovered areas.


 

As stated, I like pens. Would you like Red, Black or Blue? An engineer always has stuff to red line a document and make notes with. Of course I coudl share them with friends.


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> If you aren't already a better boxer than me, your kubotan won't help you much.
> 
> If you are already a better boxer than me, you won't much need a kubotan.


 
And I suppose that would apply to empty hand fighting as well.  Of course, I realize that there is always someone bigger and better.  Hopefully the empy hand gunting, so well known in the FMAs, will come into play.   If a good shot chips away at the person, that is what matters to me.


----------



## Geeba12 (Dec 11, 2008)

I carried a carved half of a drumstick for years but carry my Te Bo Hand Stick now. I have to admit I'm a bit biased though.


----------

